# [SOLVED]No /dev/ttyACMxxx with cdc_acm working

## mgp-gentoo

Hi,

I installed moto4lin. I need to configure the system to use the program. Followed instructions and got cdc_acm module working, unfortunatelly when I plug my phone in I only get /dev/bus/usb/002/00x and /dev/sda, but no acm device. Looking around I've figured out I might need a serial usb module (or something to that nature) but how do I figure out what one I need. Some outputs:

```

#cat /var/log/messages | grep acm 

Oct 16 19:07:39 mugammapi usbcore: registered new driver cdc_acm

Oct 16 19:07:39 mugammapi drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c: v0.23:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters

Oct 16 19:58:07 mugammapi usbcore: registered new driver cdc_acm

Oct 16 19:58:07 mugammapi drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c: v0.23:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters

Oct 16 20:10:41 mugammapi usbcore: registered new driver cdc_acm

Oct 16 20:10:41 mugammapi drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c: v0.23:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters

```

```

# cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1.mugammapi uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1f.4

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=01 Dev#=  5 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  2

P:  Vendor=22b8 ProdID=4810 Rev= 0.01

S:  Manufacturer=Motorola Inc.

S:  Product=Motorola Phone (L7v)

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=500mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  32 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  32 Ivl=0ms

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 2 Atr=c0 MxPwr=100mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  32 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  32 Ivl=0ms

```

Phone should be compatible so I don't know where else to look.

Thanks in advance,

MichaelLast edited by mgp-gentoo on Tue Oct 17, 2006 8:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mgp-gentoo

Sorry forgot to post dmesg output:

```

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 2 choices

scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Motorola  Model: Motorola Phone    Rev: 2.31

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

and 

```

# lsusb

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 22b8:4810 Motorola PCS E398 Storage

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

If you require further information I will be glad to provide it.

----------

## energyman76b

you have to change your phone setting.

go into the settings menu of your phone, connection and than select usb and change it from 'storage' to 'data/fax' (or so, my phone is german) )

at the moment, your phone is seen as a usb-disk, not the phone. change that, and it should be seen this way:

cdc_acm 1-1.1:1.0: ttyACM0: USB ACM device

[24146.810069] usbcore: registered new driver cdc_acm

[24146.810156] drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c: v0.25:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters

----------

## mgp-gentoo

Thanks energyman that was the problem. 

Now I get /dev/ttyACM0.

----------

